# I need help is my chicken sick



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a silkie that is acting funny. She doesnt look like she feels good. She drinked for me through. She has diarehha it looked clear and yellow. Her feathers ontop of her butt is kind of ruffled up. Im going to isolate her right now. What do i need to do?????


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

michaelajaneeliz said:


> I have a silkie that is acting funny. She doesnt look like she feels good. She drinked for me through. She has diarehha it looked clear and yellow. Her feathers ontop of her butt is kind of ruffled up. Im going to isolate her right now. What do i need to do?????


Poo


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

Its extremely hot today to. I put a fan om the outside pointfing in the coop so maybe it can help


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If you think she got overheated, give her cold water or dunk her half way in Luke warm water. If she is sick, the first thing I do is treat for Cocci.

I have a fan, I put ice in the waterers, and I run the hose and make a big puddle they can stand in. They do cool off with the feet in water.

Tell us what happens!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Silkies may not handle the heat well. Mine are in a pen with all day shade and an afternoon breeźe, (florida) and the ones who sit all summer do it in a nest outside in a turned on its side storage container under a tarp. I don't want them sitting in a hot coop all day.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> If you think she got overheated, give her cold water or dunk her half way in Luke warm water. If she is sick, the first thing I do is treat for Cocci.
> 
> I have a fan, I put ice in the waterers, and I run the hose and make a big puddle they can stand in. They do cool off with the feet in water.
> 
> Tell us what happens!


She is in the house with the air conditioner. I gave her fresh water with some pedilyte in it and food. She isnt really eating. She standing with her head down and sleeping alot. How do you treat cocci?


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Silkies may not handle the heat well. Mine are in a pen with all day shade and an afternoon breeźe, (florida) and the ones who sit all summer do it in a nest outside in a turned on its side storage container under a tarp. I don't want them sitting in a hot coop all day.


Also she is doing this little side movement with her neck. I read something about wry neck. Im so worried and i have no idea what to do. Please help


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

If it has been extremely hot it may be heat prostration. Keep her cool, stand her in some cold water. The runny poop may simply be from drinking lots of water, personally I would hold off on treating for coccidia - do you have any other sick hens?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Treat for cocci,it won't hurt if it's not cocci.The feed store knows what you need,just ask them.You won't be the first or last.Good luck!!!


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Treat for cocci,it won't hurt if it's not cocci.The feed store knows what you need,just ask them.You won't be the first or last.Good luck!!!


Ok thank you. Just to make sure its corid i need to get?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,they should know at the feed store.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,they should know at the feed store.


One more thing. Is it ok to treat if they are on medicated food?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

As far as I know,it's ok.The only time I know of to not feed medicated feed is if they have been vaccinated and the medicated feed cancels the vaccines.I just use Flock Raiser for all my baby needs-chicks,geese,etc.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The corid will knock out the medicated feed and vice versa. 
Liquid corid might get into her system faster, but if she is twisting her neck its wry neck which is caused by not eating.. . Keep her in the house and give her nutri drench (found at feed stores and tractor supply), vitamin e and selenium.
Silkies are prone to wry neck for some reason.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I keep this on hand, got it on amazon. You can also go to the supermarket and buy vit e and selenium pills then mix one of each and give it to her


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's the thing. People think that medicated feed means their chicks will not get sick, so cocci never crosses their mind is reason that they don't think of. Reality is that medicated feed is a preventative not a guarantee. If I have a youngster that gets sick, listless, sleepy, not eating, I immediately start them on Corid, which you can find at feed stores. Put a teaspoon per gallon . You have to make sure that she drinks enough of it right away. I use a 1 ml or 3ml syringe without needle and put fluid in the very back of their throat. Or tube feed. I also make them mush with the medicated water. I treat everyone.

Coccidiosis is everywhere in the ground and in chickens in small amounts. Most are resistant to it. But I find there's always one who gets it anyway.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> That's the thing. People think that medicated feed means their chicks will not get sick, so cocci never crosses their mind is reason that they don't think of. Reality is that medicated feed is a preventative not a guarantee. If I have a youngster that gets sick, listless, sleepy, not eating, I immediately start them on Corid, which you can find at feed stores. Put a teaspoon per gallon . You have to make sure that she drinks enough of it right away. I use a 1 ml or 3ml syringe without needle and put fluid in the very back of their throat. Or tube feed. I also make them mush with the medicated water. I treat everyone.
> 
> Coccidiosis is everywhere in the ground and in chickens in small amounts. Most are resistant to it. But I find there's always one who gets it anyway.


I treated her and the rest of the silkies. I did 5cc to a gallon of water of corid. Thats what the bottle said. She drinked a good bit of the water. Do you remix it everyday? And for how long?


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> The corid will knock out the medicated feed and vice versa.
> Liquid corid might get into her system faster, but if she is twisting her neck its wry neck which is caused by not eating.. . Keep her in the house and give her nutri drench (found at feed stores and tractor supply), vitamin e and selenium.
> Silkies are prone to wry neck for some reason.


She is eating a little but she kind of misses in my opinion. But i do think she is getting some down. She is drinking the corrid water pretty good. I will deffintly get some of that tube stuff as soon as possible.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I usually put 5cc of corid in a gallon of water and make fresh daily. I have used half and stored 1/2 in the fridge for a day. I'm glad she's drinking! You may want to try a wet mash , mix feed and water, and offer it. 

I don't know much about wry neck. I've had 2 hatches where a chick in each just went wry! No reason why. I euthanized one and tried to feed one for a few days but she died. I had a 2 year old silkie have wry neck for a week due to an injury I believe. He ate and drank great and recovered. A few days later a snake tried to swallow him and injured him bad. 

I'm sure there's things that can bring on wry neck. I also think some get wry neck and we never know why. Some recover and some don't. I have yet to find a preventative or something to make it better. I figure if they eat and drink, they may have time to come out of it.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> I keep this on hand, got it on amazon. You can also go to the supermarket and buy vit e and selenium pills then mix one of each and give it to her
> 
> View attachment 29802


I got pills from the supermarket i gave them to her with a syringe lastnight. She seems to be feeling better. Eating and drinkinh more. Her poo is getting solid. Does she get the vit e and selenium every day? And for how long?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Every day 2x a day until she is recovered. Every chicken is different for how long it takes. Keep her seperated for at least a month to make sure she recovers and is eating


----------

